# Classical piece in "The Sims"?



## graymornings (Feb 11, 2007)

I've been wanting to learn to play a certain classical piano piece that I heard, of all places, in "The Sims" video game. It might have been The Sims 2. The mp3 file is simply called "Bb." It's in the key of B flat major. If you were here, I could hum it to you -- I've heard the song plenty of times but can't place it. The first few notes are F D Bb Bb Eb G A, if that helps. Does anyone know of a track listing for the video game?


----------



## nikrusty (Feb 26, 2008)

I think the OST (sound track) is by Hans Zimmer

check this out...Scroll down or just search for SIMS on the page Ctrl+F
http://www.hans-zimmer.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=4634&pid=88330#pid88330

U should just google "Sims OST" and u'll find some leads.


----------



## landersadit (Jul 3, 2012)

graymornings said:


> I've been wanting to learn to play a certain classical piano piece that I heard, of all places, in "The Sims" video game. It might have been The Sims 2. The mp3 file is simply called "Bb." It's in the key of B flat major. If you were here, I could hum it to you -- I've heard the song plenty of times but can't place it. The first few notes are F D Bb Bb Eb G A, if that helps. Does anyone know of a track listing for the video game?


It's Mozart Sonata no. 13 (3rd mvt) -Allegretto
hope this help


----------

